# Share you experience as an expat parent raising children in the UK



## jopeterson

Hi, I'm looking for parents who would like to share their experiences as foreign parents raising their children here in Britain. My book is about this and i am looking for stories to put on the website for the book.

I'm also looking for recipes, hints and tips and useful websites and books to put in the resources section of the site. 

The book is called Bringing Up Brits: Expat parents raising cross cultural kids in Britain.

If you'd like to get involved, please email me [email protected]

The book just went on general release - find out about it here: Bringing Up Brits, a book about expat parents raising British children by Meghan Peterson Fenn

Thank you!


----------

